

Snowden persuaded other NSA workers to give up passwords - neilk
http://propub.ca/19KyhZE

======
neilk
I inadvertently posted a shortened URL at Pro Publica - this is the direct
link.
[http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE9A703020131108](http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE9A703020131108)

~~~
sp332
Since this isn't getting much attention, you might as well delete it and
submit the real link.

